# Used filter floss, rinse or remove?



## HMlairy (Jan 22, 2011)

Just wondering what you guys do, some people chuck their filterfloss away after used but others say they rinse them to keep nitrite eating bacteria in the filter.
What should i do?


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Depends on what else you've got in the filter. I have a Rena Filstar XP3 so I toss the filter floss and replace it when I do filter maintenance. 

The coarse and finer sponge pads in the bottom tray, stars, and any other bio-media just gets swished in the tank water if necessary and added right back to the filter.


----------



## Tomsk (Mar 4, 2010)

The filter foam/floss doesn't really need to be replaced as often as fish shop staff say.usually you only need to replace it if its falling apart (some people have used the same foam filter for years).
All you need to do is about once a month while you are doing your weekly water change is to take the filter media out and give it a quick rinse in the (bucket or whatever) of the old tank water you took out.
This will remove the debris from the filter to allow it to draw water ok.Don't rinse it in fresh tap water as it will kill the benefical bacteria thats in the media.

They only recomend you keep replacing your filter media every month or so for financial reasons :roll:

Tomsk


----------



## HMlairy (Jan 22, 2011)

Ah yes, i feared that they wanted more of my money.
I'll rinse in future, Thanks!


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

I also have a Rena XP3 and I rinse filter floss.


----------



## xdaCostax (Jan 15, 2011)

I have a Marineland penguin 100 filter for my 16g that has the bio wheel and a filter cartridge. I just wanted to make it clear that its cool if I just rinse the fiter cartridge once every month rather then replacing it?

Thanks


----------



## stevenjohn21 (Dec 4, 2010)

xdaCostax said:


> I have a Marineland penguin 100 filter for my 16g that has the bio wheel and a filter cartridge. I just wanted to make it clear that its cool if I just rinse the fiter cartridge once every month rather then replacing it?
> 
> Thanks


Yeh its fine to rinse your cartridge but i would do it every couple of weeks depending on your tank size/fish stock.
I have a 350b running on my 30 gallon and to be honest i always rinse the cartridges under tap water to clean them. I know it would be better to just rinse them in old tank water but i rely on my bio wheels.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

stevenjohn21 said:


> Yeh its fine to rinse your cartridge but i would do it every couple of weeks depending on your tank size/fish stock.
> I have a 350b running on my 30 gallon and to be honest i always rinse the cartridges under tap water to clean them. I know it would be better to just rinse them in old tank water but i rely on my bio wheels.


sorry but the whole filter houses beneficial bacteria, not just your biowheels. You should not wash filter media in chlorinated water unless you wish to kill off the bacteria on it. What your doing is dramatically reducing the amount of bacteria in your filter. It may not be enough to cause a mini-cycle by itself, but if you ever pair it with something else things could be disastrous. Something else like increasing stock shortly afterwards. Filter media should be rinsed in dechlorinated water or old tank water. I prefer using tank water simply since its not a waste and its right there during a water change.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Mikaila is right. :yourock:, girl!


----------



## stevenjohn21 (Dec 4, 2010)

Lupin said:


> Mikaila is right. :yourock:, girl!


She might be right , and I wouldn't recommend others doing the same as the above. However its worked out fine for me the last 3 years and the fish I keep are breeding feeder fish for my turtle / sunfish so either way they don't get to see there 1st birthday !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

